# Coming off Meds.



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, 
I am 8weeks pregnant following a FET & the midwife at my 7 week 3day scan advised me to come of my meds - I told her I still have enough for 1 week and she said to finish them off and it will be fine.

I am panicking as i have read that most take meds until 12 weeks.
Can you give me some advise of this.

Thanks

Fi xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Different clinics have different protocols and believe the placenta is functioning to produce enough hormones at different times.
Some clinics do indeed continue to the end of the 1st trimester, but others, I believe Oxford is one that stop after the BFP - there are different opinions.

You should do what your doctor prescribes for you.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fi,

Many clincis just give progesterone support for the 2ww and that's it. Mine do that and still have good success rates (I know lots of FFs with children from my clinic)  As Hazel has said you have to have faith in your clinic and follow the advice you have been given (there is no right or wrong protocol, just the one you are advised to follow)

Try not to worry   
Maz x


----------

